# Reading > Who Said That? >  Quotes in case you become famous.

## Heathcliff

There is a likelyhood that one day you will achieve something, and if you are ever famous then you need something to go by.

Please document anything that could become a memorable quote.

Something long, short or anything. Even your opinion on your own or someone elses.

You never know, this could become some sort of memorabilia in the future.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My official quote of the day is, "age is a number".
I'm pretty sure someone famous has said it, but I just heard my friend say it.
However I do think that age is much more than that and should be considered greatly, still, it sounds powerful to me.

And one that I made on my own: "A picture tells a thousand words, but a thousand words are saying it for real."

----------


## Maryd.

> Smile the world is good to you - but if it isn't, quit complaining and smile anyway.


Is a line I thought up when I first went online. And I have been using it ever since. I believe the first part of it is used in another quote, other than that I claim it as mine. It use to read: Smile the world is good to you, but if it isn't quit your whinging and smile anyway.

Don't know why I changed 'whinging to complaining' but I did and that's the way it is going to stay. So peoples, if I ever become famous... You heard it hear at, Litnet, first.

----------


## Heathcliff

Yup. That is good. And has a point.

I wouldn't consider this memorable, but I like to say:

"When in doubt, don't."

Then again, not all of my ideas are very good.

----------


## mal4mac

"Believing means liberating the indestructible element in oneself, or more accurately, being indestructible, or more accurately, being." - Kafka

----------


## Lokasenna

I'd quite like some of my put-down lines to be preserved for posterity...

"Your only function in life is organ donation!" and "You have all the charm and charisma of the recently deceased!" are two of my favourite.

----------


## dfloyd

And when he died,
This of him was said:
All his sins were scarlet,
But all his books were read.

----------


## Maryd.

> And when he died,
> This of him was said:
> All his sins were scarlet,
> But all his books were read.


Well done dfloyd... I love this one. :Nod:  :Nod:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Your only function in life is organ donation!


I like that...

"You are unique, just like everyone else, exactly the same."
I'm sure someone has said that, but I'm saying it now.

----------


## DocHeart

I used to be an island, and my name was Madagascar.

----------


## Maryd.

> I used to be an island, and my name was Madagascar.


oiieee that is so cute, docheart.

----------


## Maximilianus

I would like to immortalize these few quotes for posterity. I hope that long after I am gone, the future generations will remember a bit of me through them:


"Mirrors won't show much beyond a picture of the outer carcass" - Mine (I hope...)

"The game is close to end. I played my cards the best I could. If you feel I played well, this is the time to applaud. If not, then at least remember I played the cards I had" - Mine (I hope too...)

"Today I bury, then mourn my dead. Tomorrow I get payback." - Mine (I hope again. I devised it when I was dreaming to be a hero who gets payback for the murder of his family... now I'm in helpless delirium ....  :FRlol: )

"The _future us_ are not here. _We are_." - Variation from a dialog in _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_, where John asks Cameron "What would the _future me_ do?" and then she says "The _future you_ is not here. _You are_". It kinda hit me (I'm _that_ sensitive), but I decided to change it a little not to infringe the original writer's copyright  :Tongue:  I'm a very respectful TV fan  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

Those are really good.
The TV deserves respect.

'You can climb up the tree, but then what are you going to do.' - I'm hoping someone can tell me what in the world that means.

----------


## Maximilianus

> 'You can climb up the tree, but then what are you going to do.' - I'm hoping someone can tell me what in the world that means.


I think it means that once we are up the tree there's not much further we can do, other than contemplating whatever can be seen from up there. Unless we can fly/jump to other trees and perform some kind of a tree-walk, as in Chinese martial arts movies (the Chinese love flying  :Tongue: ), which in practical real life seems (apparently) humanly improbable. So if we stick to sheer human capabilities, what else could we do besides climbing up, taking a look around and climbing down again? I think it means somewhat like that.

Now, there is a chance of a deeper meaning. Let's say that someone tells you "I bet you can't climb up the tree and then jump from up there to the ground, while I can" in a voice pitch that hurts your pride. So you decide to accept the challenge and you and the other one climb up the tree, so what are you going to do once you both have reached up? If the tree is too tall, I would strongly recommend that you climb down the same way you climbed up, paying no mind to whatever others may say, and if the other person wants to take a dive to the ground and brake both legs... well, it's up to them. Let them break their legs if that's what they want, while you keep yours safe. In such situation, I believe, a quote like this one makes you ponder about the alternatives you have to come down the tree, that is, the stupid alternative and the smart alternative.

There may be other interpretations, but right now I can't quite think of them  :Tongue:  Then, I'll leave it like this for now  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

Wow. That is so... Wow.

I like the tree one.

Thankyou.

"I didn't do anything today. Great, I must have done something right."
That's just something I say.

----------


## Lokasenna

Alas, it isn't one of mine, but this put-down is wonderful:

"If your IQ was any lower, you'd need watering!"

----------


## Maryd.

> Alas, it isn't one of mine, but this put-down is wonderful:
> 
> "If your IQ was any lower, you'd need watering!"


Sooooooo Fuuuunnny
 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Wow. That is so... Wow.
> 
> I like the tree one.
> 
> Thankyou.


Thank you too, and welcome  :Biggrin: 




> "I didn't do anything today. Great, I must have done something right."
> That's just something I say.


Good one  :Thumbs Up:  Makes much sense!  :Wink: 




> Alas, it isn't one of mine, but this put-down is wonderful:
> 
> "If your IQ was any lower, you'd need watering!"


Just marvelous.

----------


## Maryd.

This one is one I made up and used in my recently finished novel. It is a scene where a young girl had to listen to the likes of an old woman, always putting the girl down.

'So much garbage comes out of your mouth, anyone would think I was a tip!'

----------


## Maximilianus

> This one is one I made up and used in my recently finished novel. It is a scene where a young girl had to listen to the likes of an old woman, always putting the girl down.
> 
> 'So much garbage comes out of your mouth, anyone would think I was a tip!'


That's fantastic Mary. What's the title of your novel? I'll run to the bookshelves and get me a copy before it's a sold-out  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> That's fantastic Mary. What's the title of your novel? I'll run to the bookshelves and get me a copy before it's a sold-out


I need to read through it first... I will... just I haven't...

"The feeling is unparalleled, when you look in the mirror and see your identity staring back at you."
That would be good if I ever went through anything traumatic, not that I'm likely to.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I need to read through it first... I will... just I haven't...


Hmm... so you are your mom's proofreader  :Biggrin: 




> "The feeling is unparalleled, when you look in the mirror and see your identity staring back at you."
> That would be good if I ever went through anything traumatic, not that I'm likely to.


That was quite profound. Really hit me. Come to think of it, my identity has been staring at me quite often lately  :Cold: 

One from me:
"My sins have come collect, and the cost is one I can't afford"

----------


## Heathcliff

> That was quite profound. Really hit me. Come to think of it, my identity has been staring at me quite often lately


Same for me, that's how it came into my head. It's like your reflection constantly reminding you of who you truly are, not what the way you wish you were.



> "My sins have come collect, and the cost is one I can't afford"


That's not a happy one, but it is ironic, and really is true.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Same for me, that's how it came into my head. It's like your reflection constantly reminding you of who you truly are, not what the way you wish you were.


Exactly!




> That's not a happy one, but it is ironic, and really is true.


Yes, it sadly happens... more often than not.

----------


## Nemo Neem

"Doo-doo happens. There is no point in whining about something that is not fixable."

----------


## internet

this is some how great, keep it up nemo neem!!!

do not worry about worrying to be sorry

----------


## Maryd.

> do not worry about worrying to be sorry


This is an interesting one Internet... :Nod:

----------


## Maximilianus

"I'm not handsome, so don't make me" - that's me... sort of.

"When you step in front of the mirror you can stare at quite a few details. Your reflection is only staring at you" - inspired by Heathcliff's previous post  :Biggrin:

----------


## paperleaves

Prize the doubt!

----------


## Mathor

"Honesty to oneself is oh so very lonesome." - me

----------


## Maryd.

> "Honesty to oneself is oh so very lonesome." - me


Mathor, Mathor, Mathor... I love this one.

----------


## mtpspur

My personal one and I don't think I stole it from anyone: Image is everything, substance is a bonus.

----------


## Maryd.

^ Yes, like that one as well. Mtpspur. :Nod:

----------


## soundofmusic

> My personal one and I don't think I stole it from anyone: Image is everything, substance is a bonus.


Wonderful :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

[QUOTE=Maximilianus;799266]"I'm not handsome, so don't make me" - that's me... sort of.[QUOTE]

Now that is impressive... For me half the world has one opinion and the rest have another.

"The letters were so shaky that they made me nervous."
- I said that the other day. Our printer is a little weird at the moment, and it couldn't really print a straight line. It was making me nervous looking at the letters shake.

----------


## IceM

I have a few quotes I'd like to immortalize.

"Maturity is the growth of a soul; conformity is it's destruction."

"Language is the indoctrination to which we all fall prey."

"The day I discover why we exist is the day I won't."

Hopefully you enjoy those.

----------


## Heathcliff

> "Maturity is the growth of a soul; conformity is it's destruction."


Too true... Something I've heard a lot about. That could go down in history.  :Tongue: 



> "The day I discover why we exist is the day I won't."


I like this one very much. It's totally like all those really deep philosophies, summed up into something awesome...

"There are some really short people, and some really tall people, both of which came from gorillas so I guess there a bunch of animals like me."
Random.

----------


## IceM

This one isn't mine, but I think it's perfect.

"Any man who can drive safely while kissing a pretty girl is simply not giving the kiss the attention it deserves." -Albert Einstein

Epoch of brilliance.

----------


## Maryd.

> This one isn't mine, but I think it's perfect.
> 
> "Any man who can drive safely while kissing a pretty girl is simply not giving the kiss the attention it deserves." -Albert Einstein
> 
> Epoch of brilliance.




Brilliant... Love it, love it, love it...  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

Why don't you fall this quick...
... you, unbearable week?
Why can't a coming weekend
knock over your sullen brick?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Why don't you fall this quick...
> ... you, unbearable week?
> Why can't a coming weekend
> knock over your sullen brick?


Weeee... That is so cute...

----------


## internet

it is better to suffer injustice than to commit injustice

----------


## IceM

Whenever I like being mysterious, I like to say, "If you haven't already noticed, I have." Just creeps the hell out of some of my friends, especially because I do notice a lot of things NOBODY ever does.

----------


## Chilly

My favorite, although I certainly didn't create them is:
"No pain, No gain"

And then there's:
"If it doesn't hurt you but benefits someone else, do it."

----------


## Heathcliff

That's awesome Chily, a good way to look at life.




> "If you haven't already noticed, I have."


^ Totally love this one...

----------


## Maximilianus

> Weeee... That is so cute...


Thank you so much!  :Smile: 




> Whenever I like being mysterious, I like to say, "If you haven't already noticed, I have." Just creeps the hell out of some of my friends, especially because I do notice a lot of things NOBODY ever does.


Wow... that's quite creepy... friends must be constantly scared that you may come up with that phrase at any moment  :Biggrin:  It's so punchy  :Nod:

----------


## tailor STATELY

Little did I heed the prophesy: "She loves me, she loves me not,... " - tailor STATELY

----------


## Maximilianus

> Little did I heed the prophesy: "She loves me, she loves me not,... " - tailor STATELY


Powerful!  :Thumbs Up: 

One of mine:

"Turn your life into a movie, and give the proper thrill to a proper plot".

----------


## Heathcliff

> "Turn your life into a movie, and give the proper thrill to a proper plot".


Yea!! If you are going to do something, do it right!!

"Life is a movie without background music."
- Well, it is yet to be confirmed.

----------


## Maryd.

> Yea!! If you are going to do something, do it right!!
> 
> "Life is a movie without background music."
> - Well, it is yet to be confirmed.


Well done my girl... Mwah :Ladysman:

----------


## loki456

here's mine for ya all

'the faculty of art is perfect, what fails the artist is not the art, but rather his knowledge'

----------


## Maryd.

> here's mine for ya all
> 
> 'the faculty of art is perfect, what fails the artist is not the art, but rather his knowledge'


Now that is an interesting one. 

Here's one I have always loved. 

(It's not mine though)

'He who laughs, laughs last!'

----------


## Lokasenna

"Tidiness is overrated. If everything is on the floor, then by definition I know where everything is."

----------


## loki456

haha i penned this one in grade 12, and it's never left me

'when smiling, don't forget to breath'

its a funny look at how some people when they get angry they smile... its like they become this socially acceptable puppet, however, try getting angry and sustaining a normal breathing pattern. so they smile without breathing.

----------


## Mrig

Existence is a celebration of Pain"_____ Mrig

----------


## Maximilianus

> Yea!! If you are going to do something, do it right!!
> 
> "Life is a movie without background music."
> - Well, it is yet to be confirmed.


Sometimes it's just a matter of turning the volume up  :Wink: 




> Well done my girl... Mwah


 :Biggrin: 




> "Tidiness is overrated. If everything is on the floor, then by definition I know where everything is."


Makes much sense, though if you live with others you'll have to put up with their complains  :Biggrin: 




> haha i penned this one in grade 12, and it's never left me
> 
> 'when smiling, don't forget to breath'
> 
> its a funny look at how some people when they get angry they smile... its like they become this socially acceptable puppet, however, try getting angry and sustaining a normal breathing pattern. so they smile without breathing.


Interesting... I hadn't thought of this... I'll stare more often at angry people's misery  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

"A lady never tells her age and a gentleman never asks."
Not mine, I don't think. I don't know who said it, let alone who said it first.

Haha...

----------


## Maximilianus

> "A lady never tells her age and a gentleman never asks."
> Not mine, I don't think. I don't know who said it, let alone who said it first.
> 
> Haha...


Not even near marriage? .... How will they have at least a mild idea of how much joy they have left?  :FRlol:  If I had a wife, I would like her and I to know each other's age, in order to make guesses on how much our enjoyment and thrill would last  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Not even near marriage? .... How will they have at least a mild idea of how much joy they have left?  If I had a wife, I would like her and I to know each other's age, in order to make guesses on how much our enjoyment and thrill would last


I never thought of it from that perspective...
I think once a lady is married she is allowed to become the abominable snowman or something, well, not all women.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I never thought of it from that perspective...
> I think once a lady is married she is allowed to become the abominable snowman or something, well, not all women.


It's good to agree with a lady  :Nod: 

*One of mine:*
"Beware of the words you write, for they may become sentences, the sentences shall be read, and then they shall make a story" (quite prophetical, uh?  :Tongue: )

----------


## Monster

"Your friends are your worst enemies"~mak

----------


## Heathcliff

> "Your friends are your worst enemies"~mak


Yes. They can be.
They cause so much distress...

----------


## Maryd.

Went shopping for my son, snape today. And we bought a blue and green outfit. It reminded me of that old quote...

'Blue and green should never be seen... Not sure if there is more to that, but my little remark was...

'Blue and green should never be seen, except of course if you're younger than a teen.'  :Wink:

----------


## IceM

This one is by far not as good as my other original ones, but I found it comical, considering the thread.

"Everyone makes quotes daily: and MINE are famous?"

I don't know. It's not an epoch of brilliance like some of the others I like, but it's funny to me.

----------


## Heathcliff

These quotes are all awesome you guys...

"After all the times they've made me cry, making me feel absolutely worthless; all of the things they said to me, that crushed all of my hopes and dreams, they told me I was wrong, bad and nothing. After all of that, they want me back."
- I guess this isn't really a quote, but if I become someone really important, then this is something to be remembered.
Writing from the heart makes the best work.

----------


## Leannain

"Goodness gracious - blessed be the day I decided to get sniped. Not only it released me from the jail(children) most males join with taste, I also allowed Mankind to go from Homo Sapiens Sapiens, to Homo Superior."

----------


## Maryd.

> "Goodness gracious - blessed be the day I decided to get sniped. Not only it released me from the jail(children) most males join with taste, I also allowed Mankind to go from Homo Sapiens Sapiens, to Homo Superior."


Wow Leannain, is that yours?

----------


## Maximilianus

_"Leave my hunches alone, unless you want me to go after yours"_ - ultimatum for discouraging fellows.

_"After sending a PM, there's no way to bring it back for edition, no refraining from the words already sent, there are no do-overs. Beware of the word you send, and to whom you send it, for you may make someone's day... or you may set their soul astray"_ - just a piece of advice  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

> _"After sending a PM, there's no way to bring it back for edition, no refraining from the words already sent, there are no do-overs. Beware of the word you send, and to whom you send it, for you may make someone's day... or you may set their soul astray"_ - just a piece of advice


Well, that advice would have helped about ten minutes ago.
Nah, I'm a good girl.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Well, that advice would have helped about ten minutes ago.
> Nah, I'm a good girl.


I'm sure you are  :Nod:

----------


## Maryd.

> Well, that advice would have helped about ten minutes ago.
> Nah, I'm a good girl.



Hmmm...
 :Cold:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hmmm...


Never fear,
mother dear.
For with my knowledge of things of no relation,
I shall SAVE THE WORLD!!

Nope. I'm a good girl. :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:

----------


## Maryd.

> Never fear,
> mother dear.
> For with my knowledge of things of no relation,
> I shall SAVE THE WORLD!!
> 
> Nope. I'm a good girl.


Wow dear... The world, that's a big task. But I know you can do it. Mwah! :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Wow dear... The world, that's a big task. But I know you can do it. Mwah!


I can do it. I know I can. Not that there is anything I really have in mind.

"To sleep each day, is to live through another."
Something about dreams.

----------


## IceM

"I am not a cliche`; don't treat me like one."

That quote isn't intended to be famous if I become one. You'll see what I mean if you go through the last 2 pages of posts on this thread.

----------


## Heathcliff

> "I am not a cliche`; don't treat me like one."
> 
> That quote isn't intended to be famous if I become one. You'll see what I mean if you go through the last 2 pages of posts on this thread.


If you get that famous, everything you say will be known.

"Never fear those who beseech you, cherish them and own their power."
Describes what I should have been doing about a month and a half ago.

----------


## Maximilianus

> "Never fear those who beseech you, cherish them and own their power."
> Describes what I should have been doing about a month and a half ago.


Very nice  :Thumbs Up: 

Humbly mine:

"Contrarily to what some believe, I'm not what they believe, but what I believe."

"Two hands are roughly enough, though in possession of a third, I'd want a fourth."

"I know I have a plan... but I can't quite remember how it goes. Can anyone refresh my memory?"  :Tongue: 

"Do not erase your PMs. There's something there that needs revisiting."

----------


## IceM

> If you get that famous, everything you say will be known.


This is NOT at all a shot at you, but you COMPLETELY misinterpreted my above quote. I mean, you missed the mark totally. But it's okay.

"Striving for perfection is striving for failure."

----------


## Heathcliff

> "Two hands are roughly enough, though in possession of a third, I'd want a fourth."


The hilarity of it. Imagine, all that could be done with four hands. Or three, that would be good too.




> This is NOT at all a shot at you, but you COMPLETELY misinterpreted my above quote. I mean, you missed the mark totally. But it's okay.


I MADE A MISTAKE!!!! Oh well...
"To let it fall in humour is to built it as a farce."
If I spelt that right...

----------


## Maximilianus

> The hilarity of it. Imagine, all that could be done with four hands. Or three, that would be good too.


We'd very well resemble an octopus... at the least  :FRlol: 




> "To let it fall in humour is to built it as a farce."
> If I spelt that right...


Spelt right _farce_? Yes, it's right. Farces are humorous  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

hahah....is 'spelt' really a word? I would have thought you would say "if I spelled it right"....

----------


## Maximilianus

> hahah....is 'spelt' really a word? I would have thought you would say "if I spelled it right"....


It is in British English. Because you are American, you say "spelled". And because I'm neither Brit nor American I'm supposed to know them both  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 

Yet another quote from my humble anvil  :Tongue: :
"Do not leave for tomorrow what you can do the day after"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

Alright then. If you say so.
becos meh splelin, she is for too bee goud, four she is four thiss wonce.

"I'm a dreamer, I don't have enough digits for denominators."

----------


## Maximilianus

> Alright then. If you say so.
> becos meh splelin, she is for too bee goud, four she is four thiss wonce.


Oh, I know this... it's... it's... it's Australian English  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 




> "I'm a dreamer, I don't have enough digits for denominators."


Wow!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Heathcliff

Yep...
Well, if I use my fingers and my toes...
I'm alright with maths.

"Take a journey to the centre of the Earth. And get the milk on the way back."

I'm going to love this...
centre centre centre centre centre
centre centre centre centre centre
centre centre centre centre centre
centRE!!
Yay... My Australianism...
Alright then... achoo-center.
Fine. I said it.

----------


## Maximilianus

_"Lit Net's a good place. Only good people are able to make good places."_

----------


## Heathcliff

> _"Lit Net's a good place. Only good people are able to make good places."_


Aw shucks...

----------


## MarkC

Hi,


Don't keep staring at it! Do it!


This is my quote..



MarkC

----------


## Maryd.

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Don't keep staring at it! Do it!
> 
> 
> This is my quote..
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one MarkC. I think it was meant for me. :Redface: 

This one is mine.

At the end of each day, there is a new beginning. :Biggrin:

----------


## Dr Jekyll

This could be my quote:

"In the grove of wrath and fury, our humble reason will sway along the path of the undergrowth weaving our unreal destiny."

----------


## Heathcliff

"To wake up to a starry night is to fall into another dream."

You can tell I only woke up at two in the afternoon.

----------


## VanWeyden

This one belongs to my friend, but I will post it in his stead.
"A fool can never anger a wise man, but a wise man will always anger a fool."
and mine
"You never have to grow up. You just have to make other people interested in your games at some point."

"Sobriety is overrated."

----------


## Heathcliff

> This one belongs to my friend, but I will post it in his stead.
> "A fool can never anger a wise man, but a wise man will always anger a fool."
> and mine
> "You never have to grow up. You just have to make other people interested in your games at some point."
> 
> "Sobriety is overrated."


Very deep.

"Never sleep with your eyes open, but dream about what they will see."

----------


## Blanket Heist

> "You never have to grow up. You just have to make other people interested in your games at some point."
> 
> "Sobriety is overrated."


Dig it.
 :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Heathcliff

I can't think of a nice way to quote this, however I have this theory that idolising others is a perfect way of degrading yourself.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I can't think of a nice way to quote this, however I have this theory that idolising others is a perfect way of degrading yourself.


Agreed!  :Thumbs Up: 

I read this somewhere: _"Being a paranoid doesn't necessarily mean that you're not being followed"_

----------


## Heathcliff

> Agreed! 
> 
> I read this somewhere: _"Being a paranoid doesn't necessarily mean that you're not being followed"_


I read something similar on a T-shirt.  :Wink:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Aphorism #1
Never mistake things as anything, it's all just words.

varation:

Never mistake yourself as anything, you're all just words.

Aphorism #2

The best stories are the ones in which you can't explain what the hell they're about.

Aphorism #3

Life is one continuious long-shot. If completed by a good director we are happy to have seen it when it ends.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Aphorism #2
> 
> The best stories are the ones in which you can't explain what the hell they're about.
> 
> Aphorism #3
> 
> Life is one continuious long-shot. If completed by a good director we are happy to have seen it when it ends.


Hehe. These ones are some of my favourites.

" Life is like a musical, but without all the song and dance. "

----------


## DanielBenoit

To be is to be in a state of both deteroiration and growth. The growth comes the closer inching to decomposition in the ground. We are more dead with every second that passes.

----------


## kafkaroach

Digging this topic, so I'll try my hand at a few:

"As they say in my homeland."
"You touch me like I would touch my own child. Perhaps witth some trepidation, disgust even, surely delicacy, but you touch me nonetheless!"

I do think I will be using the Walser quote in my sig whenever the words run dry.

----------


## Heathcliff

"Never take another man's vegetables when you already have enough fruit."

Heh! I'm sure there is something of a meaning behind that. Just have to figure out what it is...

----------


## DanielBenoit

There is no such thing as y.

----------


## Heathcliff

> There is no such thing as y.


y?

Okay you've got explain that.

"Never begin on a road that is not yet there, it will be a fruitless mission at best."
If only I meant that.
I'm going to use, "it will be a fruitless mission at best" more often.

----------


## Maximilianus

> There is no such thing as y.





> y?
> 
> Okay you've got explain that.


May it be that the answer is the question itself? Just a random guess.




> "Never begin on a road that is not yet there, it will be a fruitless mission at best."
> If only I meant that.
> I'm going to use, "it will be a fruitless mission at best" more often.


Remember that no road was yet there... until someone began it  :Smile: 

One humble mine:
"It's such a tempting fall, to fall in love"

----------


## DanielBenoit

> y?
> 
> Okay you've got explain that.


It's a pun  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Remember that no road was yet there... until someone began it


Ah, dear Maxi, you are quite the philosopher.



> One humble mine:
> "It's such a tempting fall, to fall in love"


-stumble, slip, fall-
-hits head at bottom and gets back up-

----------


## NikolaiI

"One can only be truly happy if one is fearless."

----------


## Heathcliff

> "One can only be truly happy if one is fearless."


Oh yea.
"Happiness is great, but then what are you going to do?"

----------


## DanielBenoit

Violence is surreal.

----------


## Revolte

The abstract mind works in chaotic beauty, like a burst of color shot from heavens rainbow.

----------


## DanielBenoit

All of philosophy is but a very fun joke.

----------


## Heathcliff

> The abstract mind works in chaotic beauty, like a burst of color shot from heavens rainbow.


Ah... Yes. Even before I figured out what you were saying it even sounded awesome.  :Wink: 




> All of philosophy is but a very fun joke.


I agree for once.  :Thumbs Up: 


"Sleep is but a night away from a dream."
Figure that one out for me.

----------


## Babyguile

Ok I have this really intelligent and insightful one:

Age is only how old you are.




 :Banana:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ah, dear Maxi, you are quite the philosopher.


Not really, I was just using a little of roadrunner logic  :Biggrin: 




> -stumble, slip, fall-
> -hits head at bottom and gets back up-


Pretty much like that  :Thumbsup: 




> All of philosophy is but a very fun joke.


Agreed  :Nod: 




> Ok I have this really intelligent and insightful one:
> 
> Age is only how old you are


It has a meaning within. I like it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Culture Whore

Whenever I have too much to drink I ramble:




> People who think they know everything will never learn anything.





> Do you ever wish you could rewind your life and start it over, editing and remitting the parts that didn’t suit you? The finished product would be immaculate, with strategically placed mistakes for good measure (which of course you would have “learned” from). Yet, the problem with videotapes is they always have to be returned. Then they’re watched by someone else, who inevitably forgets to Be Kind and Rewind, which throws the responsibility of rewinding the story to the next person, whom of which didn’t pay for, ask, or want that responsibility.





> It was like a Bret Easton Ellis novel. Only worse, because it’s real life.

----------


## Delta40

There are only two kinds of people - those that can and those that can't

----------


## Maximilianus

There's no such thing as a fixed pattern. Patterns can be erased, and drawn again.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Whenever I have too much to drink I ramble:


Ramble? Quite the point though.




> There's no such thing as a fixed pattern. Patterns can be erased, and drawn again.


Ahh. Life though?

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ahh. Life though?


Life itself is quite a bigger pattern to redraw, so you would need a whole awful lot of pencils/pens and erasers... but if you draw/erase hard enough then maybe... who knows... can happen I think... let's remember the Mona Lisa wasn't painted within a day.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Life itself is quite a bigger pattern to redraw, so you would need a whole awful lot of pencils/pens and erasers... but if you draw/erase hard enough then maybe... who knows... can happen I think... let's remember the Mona Lisa wasn't painted within a day.


Ahh. Can I use crayons?

"If you have a spare minute, could you stay for an hour or two?"

----------


## Paulclem

It is only when you go naked to the urinal that you realise the extent of splashback.

 :Biggrinjester:

----------


## Paulclem

:Biggrinjester: When you have children, you realise you are a bit player in the musical of your life.

----------


## Paulclem

:Biggrinjester: When you leave the hospital, don't say goodbye, but au revoir.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ahh. Can I use crayons?


Sure dear, in the field of war and love any drawing material is valid  :Nod: 




> "If you have a spare minute, could you stay for an hour or two?"


Yea, sure, I just need to find a long-enough minute  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:  Mind you, this quote gets one thinking. It's so meaningful for a poem around it  :Wink: 




> It is only when you go naked to the urinal that you realise the extent of splashback.





> When you have children, you realise you are a bit player in the musical of your life.





> When you leave the hospital, don't say goodbye, but au revoir.


There's something utterly profound in all these three  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Heathcliff

:Thumbs Up: 

"You see girls as energy drinks; exciting, addictive, and mass produced for your own pleasure."
That's me in an arguement.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

That's a great point for an argument. What a sharp mind!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Heathcliff

> That's a great point for an argument. What a sharp mind!


It was funny. I said it and laughed. My friends like that one.
Only thing is, girls and energy drinks are so different, that is why I so enjoyed saying it.

----------


## Maximilianus

Well done  :Wink:

----------


## Heathcliff

Made my day. The person I said it to didn't like it, but that is their own problem. If I wasn't insulting them it would be hilarious. They should stop having so many energy drinks.  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:  :Wink:

----------


## DanielBenoit

As with the consumption of alcohol and the servings of chocolate, moderation is one of the keys to a pleasant happy life.

----------


## Heathcliff

> As with the consumption of alcohol and the servings of chocolate, moderation is one of the keys to a pleasant happy life.


Hehe. Hilarious.

Only the chocolate, I can eat a lot. It is all or nothing.

"A day in the life of a USB is a journey to strange and wirey places."
Ehh, all the inspiration I have at the moment. Horrible.

----------


## Paulclem

The mouse scurries to its drawer, 
the hard drive hum recedes, 
and I withdraw to my bed. 
But the computer screen is still flashing and bright inside my head.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Boredom is an occupation that fills up much time.

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh, Paul and Daniel. Genious at work.

"The future is a dream of the past."

----------


## DanielBenoit

> "The future is a dream of the past."


Ahh, you're onto something here. Reminds me of the T.S. Eliot quote, which btw, probably has nothing to do with what you intended your quote to mean, but anyway:

"The historical sense involves a perception, not only of the pastness of the past, but of its presence."

Yeah, totally random, but I was just thinking about the essay from which that quote came from, and so your aphorism undoubtably made me think of it. Again, I think you meant it in different terms.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Ahh, you're onto something here. Reminds me of the T.S. Eliot quote, which btw, probably has nothing to do with what you intended your quote to mean, but anyway:
> 
> "The historical sense involves a perception, not only of the pastness of the past, but of its presence."
> 
> Yeah, totally random, but I was just thinking about the essay from which that quote came from, and so your aphorism undoubtably made me think of it. Again, I think you meant it in different terms.


Of relevance, kind sir. Not exactly what I meant, but a little.
You are probably sick of hearing this from me, but you are a genious for a 16yrld kid.

"Crunchy, rubbery and bitter, why did my dad just eat a leaf?"
Okay, I supose that won't go down in history, but it does point out that my dad just ate a leaf off the little bonsai tree he has. Totally random. Just downright weird.
Only now I'm tempted to try it, just as I'm curious...
I ate a flower for that reason. I felt bad afterwards because it was really pretty.

Like was when I was a lot younger in primary school, one of the big kids was handing out flowers and he gave me one.
As much as I hate flowers for their dust-collecting, supposed-to-be gravestone dwelling properties, I liked it. So I hid it so nobody could take it from me.
At the end of grade six I pulled a lump of mush out of my schoolbag and cried because I hurt the pretty flower.

And that is my whole life story.  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

"You have the right to remain silent, or you can talk, but if you choose to talk you may hurt someone, so beware of the words you give."

"You have the obligation to remain talking, because when you were silent there were words you should have said."

"The scar you set is the scar that will stop bleeding, but the mark won't vanish."

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh Maxi. Love them all, as always.
I likey the last one... -shudders-
I'd explain it but it one of those nice ones that make sense and still make you think, 'gah it is still there!!'

----------


## Maximilianus

Thank you dear  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

"Age is a number that dictates my whole life."
Something I said on the crushes thread, ehh, a few minutes ago.

----------


## Maximilianus

It makes a lot of sense

----------


## Heathcliff

It makes sense, but I don't like it all the time...
Eh, such is life.

----------


## IceM

80-90% of the quotes on the last 5 pages on this thread feel like gimmicks; like something someone forged on the spot and pawned off as either a) original b) relevant or c) impacting. 

What happened to the good ones?

 :Puke:

----------


## Maximilianus

Perhaps you would be so kind to illuminate us by  :Puke: ing some of your good ones?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

There are two things that I am sure of...
1) There is a God,
2) I'm not Him...

----------


## IceM

The best quotes from this thread are as follows: best not from a subjective standpoint but for their relevance, meaning, and timelessness.




> And when he died,
> This of him was said:
> All his sins were scarlet,
> But all his books were read.





> [INDENT]
> "Mirrors won't show much beyond a picture of the outer carcass" - Mine (I hope...)





> "Honesty to oneself is oh so very lonesome." - me





> My personal one and I don't think I stole it from anyone: Image is everything, substance is a bonus.


[QUOTE=IceM;802544]
"Language is the indoctrination to which we all fall prey."

QUOTE]




> The abstract mind works in chaotic beauty, like a burst of color shot from heavens rainbow.





> Boredom is an occupation that fills up much time.


Everything else has become a pep rally.

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm glad there's one of mine you like, Ice.

----------


## IceM

P.S. This isn't me becoming an iconoclast of a thread I've participated in; it's me stating a truth that this thread has produced few memorable quotes for it's length. If I can't find more than a handful of quotes of the nigh-on 150 posts, what does that say about what we're producing.

My previous post shows our moments of brilliance. Everything else has been a high-school pep rally. 10 pages of relative disappointment show that.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

There are three kinds of people in this world: those who can count and those who can't...

----------


## Maximilianus

Interesting calculation Bien  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

> I'm glad there's one of mine you like, Ice.


 :Frown:  I didn't get any. I likey my dears Maxi's though.  :Thumbs Up: 




> There are three kinds of people in this world: those who can count and those who can't...


And I likey Bien's, or at least the funny ones.

And I likey DB's, mtpspur's, IceM's. I think that is everyone off the top of my head.  :Crazy:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I didn't get any. I likey my dears Maxi's though.


Don't worry, and thank you 

One of my faves by you: "You see girls as energy drinks; exciting, addictive, and mass produced for your own pleasure."  :Thumbsup:  There are others of course, including the ones implicit in your poems.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Don't worry, and thank you 
> 
> One of my faves by you: "You see girls as energy drinks; exciting, addictive, and mass produced for your own pleasure."  There are others of course, including the ones implicit in your poems.


Hehe. Thankyou. I love that. Wonderful in an arguement.
I wrote another poem, it is in my blog.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Silence is the sound of dread.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Silence is the sound of dread.


I know, like whenever my parents call me into the room and everyone is silent, I know I've done something wrong.
Only when that happens I have learnt never to start blurting out my secrets until they say what it is, in case I add something extra. :Angel: 

That is sound of dread number one, number two is the Jaws theme song.
Number three is the first 2 1/2 beats of the song Thriller repeating themselves over and over again on a scratched record.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## DanielBenoit

A sip of whine is like a cluster of stars unraveling upon your tongue.

----------


## Heathcliff

^ Genious.

"Holding your hand is a minefield of small water particles, lightly tingling against my skin whilst the sun shines on my face."

----------


## Maximilianus

_ There's a whimsical "f" in "Life". To some it stands for "frozen". To some it means "fast forward".

 First people to be known... your enemies. First enemy to be known... step in front of a mirror.

 Those who complain about their family have not yet met the families of others. Those who proudly speak about their family have not yet met the families of others._

----------


## Abras

Oh, alright, since the swarming masses demanded it, here are three pithy sayings I've come up with:
According to spelling conventions, the word _law_ could be spelled L-A-U-G-H.I have a lot in common with my parents: what I didn't get genetically was passed down through will.Dear Mr. Sandburg, the fog does not have feet.
That last one is really, truly a poem-letter to Carl Sandburg. Oddly enough, he never wrote back.  :Biggrin:

----------


## IceM

Henry David Thoreau once said that "It's not my duty to make the world I live in a better place or a worse one. It is my goal to live in it."

Along those rough lines.

Most logical words ever said.

----------


## Heathcliff

> [*]I have a lot in common with my parents: what I didn't get genetically was passed down through will.


Hehe.  :Iagree: 

"To put a sticker on your plate means you eat a smile."
That was beond weird...

----------


## Maximilianus

_"A fly could fear to dive into a milky sea, to never be able to take off again, and yet it takes the dive, swims, sinks, drowns, dies, and then another fly will do the same some day. We will never spot a fly in fear of an alien sea"._

----------


## Heathcliff

> _"A fly could fear to dive into a milky sea, to never be able to take off again, and yet it takes the dive, swims, sinks, drowns, dies, and then another fly will do the same some day. We will never spot a fly in fear of an alien sea"._


 :Iagree: 

Something I've though of recently:
"Women look to better the situation; men look for a better situation."
And that comes from 13yrs of life experience.

----------


## Maximilianus

> 


Thank you 




> Something I've though of recently:
> "Women look to better the situation; men look for a better situation."
> And that comes from 13yrs of life experience.


Wonderful conclusion

----------


## Heathcliff

> Wonderful conclusion


My mum agrees. And it feels only too true!

----------


## IceM

Obesity will exist as long as food does.

Predictions are romanticized views distorted by prejudice.

Wisdom is the spontaneous creation of lesser-known cliches.

Inspiration is the feeling of envy for another whom did what one is too afraid to do.

All original. All spawned in my imagination within 10 minutes of each other.

----------


## Maximilianus

Good quotes, Ice  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Obesity will exist as long as food does.


 :Iagree:

----------


## Il Dante

The accuracy of science varies directly as its distance from politics.

and

The human experience is not a highway to walk on, nor a hill to roll down, but a mountain to climb.

and

Error begets greater error.

and

Humanity is my nationality; I hope that's narrow enough for you!

and

The term "overgeneralization" is redundant: all generalizations are overgeneralizations; generalizations are, by definition, false.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Humanity is my nationality; I hope that's narrow enough for you!


Is it? No kidding! I'm human as well!

----------


## Heathcliff

"Your best friends are the ones you've never had."

"I' dun ge' much be'a 'an thiz."

----------


## Revolte

Our enemies and our comrades are decided by the will of the individual.




The only time we can live free, is when we make the effort to brake our chains.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Our enemies and our comrades are decided by the will of the individual.


True...  :Nod:   :Idea:

----------


## anzki4

_"There are tales, that remain untold, and there are tales that should remain untold."_

----------


## Indyben

Life is a book. The chapters where bad things happen last only as long as it takes you to read them.

----------


## wokeem

I came up with this quite some time ago, hopefully it makes sense to you all

"When I was younger, I thought I knew more, now that I know more, I know that I know less"

----------


## Heathcliff

> Life is a book. The chapters where bad things happen last only as long as it takes you to read them.


 :Nod:  Read fast and percevere through the book at epic rates.  :Thumbs Up: 

"You won't get a happy ending unless you finish the book." But I guess that has been said before and is lacking some sort of awesomeness that the above has.  :Arf: 




> "When I was younger, I thought I knew more, now that I know more, I know that I know less"


Yep. So I'm not invincible?  :Frown:

----------


## Nikhar

My siggy!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## rabid reader

Hats are useful for keeping the sun out of one's eyes.

----------


## Heathcliff

Teehee!!

"Your flower didn't die if you didn't plant it yourself"

----------


## dafydd manton

> Alas, it isn't one of mine, but this put-down is wonderful:
> 
> "If your IQ was any lower, you'd need watering!"


Another brilliant put-down. "If brains were dynamite, you wouldn't have enough to blow your nose!"

Great book by Kenneth Williams called "Acid Drops", full of simiar quotes.

----------


## Aragorn Elessar

I've created several decent quotes throughout my life, but unfortunately I never wrote any of them down. One that I recall, though, is: "There is no such thing as overthinking; only overlooking." Generally used as a response to someone who makes the universal excuse: "I guess I overthought it." or "I didn't want to overthink it."

----------


## Tournesol

Something I tell my students from time to time:

"Wildness is not a prerequisite for fun!"

[I teach at an all-girl high school. It seems that as time goes by they have less and less comportment and propriety!]

----------


## hoope

Do the best you can and do it right , who knows what comes next !  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Another brilliant put-down. "If brains were dynamite, you wouldn't have enough to blow your nose!"


I like that one!!

----------


## Apriori

Rules are always in somebody's interest, for if they were in everybody's interest - we would have no need for them.

----------


## dafydd manton

Rules are there for the guidance of the wise and the blind obedience of damned fools!

----------


## Alexander III

It is not the Intellectuals we must fear, It is not the masses we must fear, It is the Intellectual Masses which shall screw us over.

----------


## IceM

I don't speak English, I speak greatness; my words mesmerize the ear like a Brazilian 24 year-old dressed in a scarlet silk dress seduces the eye as she performs the tango with her dancing partner onstage. I know so because you're still listening.

When I see the Big Dipper, I see it taking big scoops out of the future and feeding to me my dreams.

I would continue to say I love you if it could epitomize how much I do.

Most of these lines are from urban word poems in progress. Hope you like them.

----------


## Technophile

I've paraphrased a couple of Public Domain sayings: "Do not underestimate the Power of Autism" and "If at first you don't succeed, try it a different way."

----------


## dafydd manton

I think I'd like as a requiem for any of my work:

"Don't sit there analysing it - just laugh!"

----------


## spookymulder93

"If I can't get any love then I might as well get laid"

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Once upon a time, long ago, my father brought a painting he considered buying home to get the opinions of my mother and myself. He went on talking about it for some length, and ended his speech by saying: 

*-This bloke really knows how to paint!*

...and of course yours truly aged 12 or so found the painting hideous and retorted: 

*-So why doesn't he?*

My mother started laughing hysterically and my father never did buy that painting.

/Claes

----------


## RaoulDuke

Don't speak in hyperbole; live in it!

----------


## Heathcliff

Teehee. A lot of these are really good.

*I have the weight of the world upon my shoulders. It is outstanding.*

----------


## Maximilianus

> Most of these lines are from urban word poems in progress. Hope you like them.


I do find them quite inspiring, like they gave me a few ideas to think about  :Nod: 




> Teehee. A lot of these are really good.


They are  :Nod:

----------


## Aragorn Elessar

Prejudice clouds reasonable judgment, yet judgments cannot occur without prejudice of some degree; therefore, all judgments are irrational.

----------


## Maximilianus

_Look at the ones you have left behind
and you'll have a grasp of whom you've become_






> Prejudice clouds reasonable judgment, yet judgments cannot occur without prejudice of some degree; therefore, all judgments are irrational.


A quandary that makes sense.

----------


## Maximilianus

Between two, whoever they are, there might be little or no chemistry, but physics seems always the proper alternative, in which case chemistry "feels attracted" by something called "gravity", and the reaction is complete.

----------


## hoope

Don't have a long Hope because life is shorter than that !

----------


## Maximilianus

> Don't have a long Hope because life is shorter than that !


Reminded me of something. Sadly true, but true, or that's what the facts indicate.

----------


## graddygirl

Everyone needs to almost die just once.
~by Me

----------


## Skia

Life can be long, if you just let it.  :Smile:

----------


## Revolte

Our guitars are machine guns, weapons against the state.



mmmmmm <3 (stupid heart habit, you can tell most of the people I talk to are ladies lol)

----------


## Aragorn Elessar

If you follow blindly all your life, you can never lead with a vision.

----------


## Aragorn Elessar

Don't be an idiot.

----------


## bojangle

Some words from my personal journal: (some of these things are out of context, but those who they were meant for will know what i am saying)

"suicide would be the only way to communicate how i feel"

"if more people took action when they were needed most, then a lot of the dead would be living."

"invest in people. one idea is one idea. one person can come up with countless ideas. people want success; they have basic survival instincts."

"i'm a student of my own thoughts, of inspiration."

"in your writing, write to no theme"

"without the struggle you have another's answer, not your own, and it is just as useless as having another's opinion."

"what i have seen, felt, heard, experienced are all comign together and fitting into the puzzle of my life."

"i constantly get lost in the past and the future."

"i want to feel the highs, the lows and never get stuck in the in-between."

----------


## Pensive

> "suicide would be the only way to communicate how i feel"
> 
> "invest in people. one idea is one idea. one person can come up with countless ideas. people want success; they have basic survival instincts."
> 
> 
> "without the struggle you have another's answer, not your own, and it is just as useless as having another's opinion."


These are some good ones!  :Smile:

----------


## iRead

Sarcasm .. Don't worry, it's free!

----------


## Jassy Melson

Artists are entitled to smell.

----------


## Abir

Be positive in order to be a smart person!

----------


## Paulclem

Humiliation is a great aide-memoire.

----------


## Paulclem

I might be talking rubbish, but you're thinking it.

----------


## drago

There are no great writers, not truly; there are only great thinkers with an _uncanny ability_ to write.

----------


## Alexander III

Mathematics is the language of Reason, Music is the language of beauty; all other languages are irrelevant and vulgar.

----------


## oshima

I was looking through my journal and I found 
*"I have always searched for unnecessary profundity." 

"Plain script; my darlings will become as delicate as jewels."* 
and my favorite 
*"Don't take the mysteries of life away from me, but never stop enlightening me. In this I am unashamedly greedy and demanding, yet grateful for all that is given and held back."* 
and finally 
*"Ejaculate all useless and whimsical information onto the page and you might find some gems scattered throughout your work."*

I'll stick to my day job :Arf:

----------


## Jassy Melson

Most are certain that Hitler was insane and that his actions display what insanity is. If that is true, and we keep that definition of insanity before us, then we will be okay. Because if we deny that Hitler was insane, then what does that tell us about ourselves?

----------


## ashtray

A little something I wrote down one night. 

"As I lay and stair into the oblivion of darkness, my mind recedes from reality and bliss fills these black veins and I can only hope to remain so euphoric in the absence of light."

----------


## Paulclem

Jung's collective unconscious would be like a psychic twitter - except no-one is connected.

----------


## whatsername

I've lost my mind a couple of times but it always seems to find it's way back to me like a loyal dog.

----------


## hack

F*** em if they can't take a joke.

----------


## Maximilianus

The lies spoken more than once become an alibi, as the alibi spoken more than once becomes a stench, and a stench needs not be spoken because the trace it leaves speaks for itself.

----------


## Technophile

I came up with this while playing Fallout 3, "Confucius say: In order to defeat the mightiest opponent, all you need are courage, tenacity, and a Big F***ing Gun."

----------


## Buddha Frog

Is twiglets have marmite?

My slightly drunk girlfriend (English is her first language).

----------


## IceM

There is nothing more beautiful than being yourself in a world that is repeatedly telling you to be something different.

The undisturbed mind is a laboratory of thought, a place where the true revolutionary thoughts are created and tested.

The only limitations to an imaginative mind are the means by which one expresses it.

Your life is that which you can't remember in ten years.

----------


## Maximilianus

A true friend is not that who says "A" every time you say "A" or "B" every time you say "B." A true friend is that who calls your alphabet by its real name whenever you can't see for yourself, as a true enemy can be that who goes down with you every time you jump into a precipice.

----------


## kittypaws

Some day...some where..someone 
will come to me and love me
and then I will become whole.
Who ever you are
please hurry...
for I am very lonely.

kittypaws

----------


## anzki4

> Some day...some where..someone 
> will come to me and love me
> and then I will become whole.
> Who ever you are
> please hurry...
> for I am very lonely.
> 
> kittypaws


Hope you'll find what your looking for  :Wink:

----------


## Maryd.

The sun shines on those who are strong enough to move the clouds out of the way, others just buy umbrellas.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Some day...some where..someone 
> will come to me and love me
> and then I will become whole.
> Who ever you are
> please hurry...
> for I am very lonely.
> 
> kittypaws


Sounds so familiar  :Frown2: 




> The sun shines on those who are strong enough to move the clouds out of the way, others just buy umbrellas.

----------


## Maryd.

> Sounds so familiar


Thanks Maxi... Thanks for sharing an unbrella with me.  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thanks Maxi... Thanks for sharing an umbrella with me.


Anytime, Mary

----------


## shadybrady4

so i thought of this quote. as i know of right now it is not quoted by anyone else and i would really like some feedback on it as to whether you know someone who has posted this quote before me. i know exactly when i first said this quote.

*Every happy beginning, starts from a sad ending*

----------


## inbetween

"rather rule in hell then serve in heaven" 
not mine but I feel like it

and if I should ever happen to get famous (for what obscure reason ever)
remember this

"bla bla bla"

I'm serious about it

----------


## Maryd.

Don't spit in my face... I may just be taller than you.

----------


## Maximilianus

They don't tread on us because they are taller. They tread on us because we have been shorter.
They don't spit on us because of their good aim. They spit on us because we haven't evaded.
They don't lie because they know how to. They lie because we have believed them.
They don't kill us because they can. They kill us because we have let them pull their trigger.
They aren't better because they are. They are better because we have let them be.

----------

